# 11 weight rod recommendation



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

If you can swing the price tag, the Scott Sector balances well with an Abel SDS on it.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> If you can swing the price tag, the Scott Sector balances well with an Abel SDS on it.


Thank you.
I was thinking about an 11 Sector, I have a 9 paired with a Nautilus. It's a nice combo in fact its much liter and faster then my older 9 weight RPL paired with a Fin-Nor #3 AR which served me well for a lot of years.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't fished any newer Scott rods, but my 11wt S4S is a really sweet casting stick. Haven't gotten to pull on anything big yet with it though, so I can't comment on how it performs fighting fish.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I’m with Bryson I have an 11 meridian and I also threw the H3D and hit a 10” disk at 80’ on a calm day. So either is a great choice. Pick em all up and throw them!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

flyclimber said:


> I’m with Bryson I have an 11 meridian and I also threw the H3D and hit a 10” disk at 80’ on a calm day. So either is a great choice. Pick em all up and throw them!


Thanks


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

If you’re chasing poons on that 11wt I’m a big fan of the Hardy Zephyrus.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> If you can swing the price tag, the Scott Sector balances well with an Abel SDS on it.


You do know the price of an 11-12 Abel SDS, right? 

Sounds like you have an awesome son @Vinny L


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

What is your budget? That is a fine reel. Aqusmith, Winston Air Salt pairs nice with that reel.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Asquith


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

coconutgroves said:


> You do know the price of an 11-12 Abel SDS, right?
> 
> Sounds like you have an awesome son @Vinny L


Oh I'm aware how much both cost, that's my tarpon stick haha. Only cried a little getting them!


----------



## Crocwrestler (Oct 18, 2020)

Thomas & Thomas just announced their new Sextant rod. Should be in stores in a couple weeks, and it’s causing quite a buzz. Replacement for the Exocett.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the edge in 11wt paired with sds and I like it. I just bought a narrow pro 1 off this site because it is my favorite rod, especially in 11wt. I haven't thrown the new hardy rods but their earlier rods had a bit too much tip.flex for me. There are so many great rods out there it really depends on which you like the action of.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you for all the suggestions, I really appreciate it.
I’m aware of the cost of the SDS’s, I have experience with them.
I have an 8 wt Asquith and a 7&9 Sector. I guess I’ll stop in at 239 flies next time I’m in town and try out a couple of different 11 weights. I’m sure they’re all beautiful. 
thanks again fellas


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

My 11 is a 2 piece Meridian. Love it. I'm afraid to cast the sector, haha. Take that reel and spool up your favorite line in 11 and bring it with you to cast as many rods as you can. Try the 2 piece sector alongside the 4. At least in the meridian it's a different beast.


----------



## Poonphish (Feb 23, 2015)

Orvia Helios is a really nice match for that reel and very good casting Rod with plenty of power........can’t go wrong with any of the replies I have read. Good luck


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thanks again guys.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> If you’re chasing poons on that 11wt I’m a big fan of the Hardy Zephyrus.


and the price was right last fall when they were on clearance, I bought one..


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

If you’re not flying with it 1 piece all the way. Nrx or Crosscurrent Pro 1 would be my choice. Seen too many 4 piece rods come apart when the leaders in the tip and the fish surges. If they chewed through could get expensive fast.


----------



## krustykrab (Oct 13, 2015)

If you can get by with a one piece, the 11wt Loomis NRX Pro 1 is my favorite stick.


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I love my nrx 11wt. It’s a great stick with lots of fighting power plus easy to cast. Have whipped Tarpon to 140, Since your going to a fly shop, suggest you add the NRX s+ to your list of Rods. I haven’t thrown the nrx + but have read good reviews. I just ordered a nrx pro 1 to keep as a boat rod. 

Good luck with your rod test and let us know which rod you ultimately decide to buy. Excited for you.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

krustykrab said:


> If you can get by with a one piece, the 11wt Loomis NRX Pro 1 is my favorite stick.


I can!! This rod would stay in Florida as I have no use for it on Long Island .


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabalo said:


> I love my nrx 11wt. It’s a great stick with lots of fighting power plus easy to cast. Have whipped Tarpon to 140, Since your going to a fly shop, suggest you add the NRX s+ to your list of Rods. I haven’t thrown the nrx + but have read good reviews. I just ordered a nrx pro 1 to keep as a boat rod.
> 
> Good luck with your rod test and let us know which rod you ultimately decide to buy. Excited for you.


Thank you. I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

This may seem like a silly question but given the same rod manufacturer, is a one piece rod lighter then a 4 piece rod?


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Thank you
I'm stuck between the 11 weights in the 4 piece Sector or Asquith vs. the NRX Pro 1. The rod will either stay in my condo to fish the LGI beach in April through July or from the condo, a short 100 yard walk to my boat.
Never had a one piece fly rod. I can't find a local shop that has all three. The NRX won't be in the shops till earliest mid March, maybe!!
So really not sure what to do, a conundrum. Sounds silly!!


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

I don't think you can go wrong with either of your choices as both are great rods. Throw the Sector and Asquith to see which one suites your casting stroke best with your reel and line choice. The fly shop assistant may be able to help coach you on the differences between them and NRX pro 1. You will get more sensitivity out of the pro 1 and it is a stronger and somewhat lighter rod and less likely to break due to no ferrules in which individual pieces may not be seated properly. Plus you wont have a piece slip off during a fight or cast which we have likely all had happen with a 4 piece. at least I have. But, if you think you may wish to travel, then the 4 piece is the better option. 

Good luck with whatever stick you choose.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Sabalo said:


> I don't think you can go wrong with either of your choices as both are great rods. Throw the Sector and Asquith to see which one suites your casting stroke best with your reel and line choice. The fly shop assistant may be able to help coach you on the differences between them and NRX pro 1. You will get more sensitivity out of the pro 1 and it is a stronger and somewhat lighter rod and less likely to break due to no ferrules in which individual pieces may not be seated properly. Plus you wont have a piece slip off during a fight or cast which we have likely all had happen with a 4 piece. at least I have. But, if you think you may wish to travel, then the 4 piece is the better option.
> 
> Good luck with whatever stick you choose.


Thanks. I think I’ll wait for the NRX to show up.


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

I Use A lighter reel nautilus NV but I love my hardy rods. I describe my 11 weight as pulling king Arthur’s sword from the stone .

if u need a 4 piece rod I’m a big fan of the edge rods by Gary loomis . Only issue is they are on lime direct and take a while to ship. A long while


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> I Use A lighter reel nautilus NV but I love my hardy rods. I describe my 11 weight as pulling king Arthur’s sword from the stone .
> 
> if u need a 4 piece rod I’m a big fan of the edge rods by Gary loomis . Only issue is they are on lime direct and take a while to ship. A long while


Thank you for your input! I have heard good things about the Edge rod company perhaps one day I'll be lucky enough to try one. 
I should have the NRX PRO 1 by end of March which is fine. I'll be on LGI from the 3/23-4/2. I hope to put that rod to use on some larger Poons when I'm back on LGI in July and August.
Thanks again


----------



## Charles J. Foschini (Nov 28, 2019)

Vinny L said:


> Thank you for your input! I have heard good things about the Edge rod company perhaps one day I'll be lucky enough to try one.
> I should have the NRX PRO 1 by end of March which is fine. I'll be on LGI from the 3/23-4/2. I hope to put that rod to use on some larger Poons when I'm back on LGI in July and August.
> Thanks again


Exceptional rod. I’ve had an older edition in the past. if you are ever in South FL dm me and cast my edge rods. You’ll be impressed spin plug or fly!


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Charles J. Foschini said:


> Exceptional rod. I’ve had an older edition in the past. if you are ever in South FL dm me and cast my edge rods. You’ll be impressed spin plug or fly!


You got it!!
Where in SF?


----------



## Howard Stringert (Oct 19, 2017)

Vinny L said:


> Hey guys,
> My son bought me an Abel SDS 11-12 for my birthday, I need an 11weight rod recommendation.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> Vinny


Hi Vinny,
I'm late to this post-been out fishing for tarpon and snook! But I've read most of them, and I would echo lots of the other posts: I, and my sons, have 10 and 11 weights in either NRX, NRX Plus, Scott Meridian, and one 11 weight Loomis Asquith. I love, and can easily throw, all of them. The Asquith stands out-light, but powerful and accurate. I DID go throw the Scott Sector recently, and that mimics the NRX Plus, and approaches the Asquith! Very nice rod. If I didn't already have nice toys, I'd buy one. Key items: 1) The fly line that you put on it, and 2) don't know if all of the rods are available in 1 piece; many manufacturers only offer 4, 3, or 2 piece these days. Something else to help you spend more money: Get a second, or even third, spool. Keep a "head heavy" floating line as your main line (SA Amplitude Grand Slam, RIO Direct Core Flats Pro, Chard Tropical Punch), then have a second spool with more of a "presentation" line, for low wind/calm conditions (RIO Technical Tarpon, etc.), or even a "ghost tip" line, i.e., floating but with a clear sink tip. Then have the third spool with an intermediate sink line. I still love my original NRX rods, but these new rods ARE lighter. BTW, even though I try to get them to the boat and release them fast, I was throwing at smaller tarpon with a 10 weight NRX Plus, but ended up hooking a 130 on a 10 weight-NOT RECOMMENDED-and she gave me 12 jumps and tired herself out. She was to the boat in 15 minutes... If they run and you chase them, you can beat them down fast once you are on the fat part of your fly line...


----------



## Sabalo (Sep 6, 2019)

Well said on fighting the fish especially large fish. Fight from the butt and use proper drag when you get heavy party of flyline on reel.


----------



## Vinny L (Oct 20, 2020)

Howard Stringert said:


> Hi Vinny,
> I'm late to this post-been out fishing for tarpon and snook! But I've read most of them, and I would echo lots of the other posts: I, and my sons, have 10 and 11 weights in either NRX, NRX Plus, Scott Meridian, and one 11 weight Loomis Asquith. I love, and can easily throw, all of them. The Asquith stands out-light, but powerful and accurate. I DID go throw the Scott Sector recently, and that mimics the NRX Plus, and approaches the Asquith! Very nice rod. If I didn't already have nice toys, I'd buy one. Key items: 1) The fly line that you put on it, and 2) don't know if all of the rods are available in 1 piece; many manufacturers only offer 4, 3, or 2 piece these days. Something else to help you spend more money: Get a second, or even third, spool. Keep a "head heavy" floating line as your main line (SA Amplitude Grand Slam, RIO Direct Core Flats Pro, Chard Tropical Punch), then have a second spool with more of a "presentation" line, for low wind/calm conditions (RIO Technical Tarpon, etc.), or even a "ghost tip" line, i.e., floating but with a clear sink tip. Then have the third spool with an intermediate sink line. I still love my original NRX rods, but these new rods ARE lighter. BTW, even though I try to get them to the boat and release them fast, I was throwing at smaller tarpon with a 10 weight NRX Plus, but ended up hooking a 130 on a 10 weight-NOT RECOMMENDED-and she gave me 12 jumps and tired herself out. She was to the boat in 15 minutes... If they run and you chase them, you can beat them down fast once you are on the fat part of your fly line...


Thank you Howard. I have an NRX PRO 1 in 11wt on order I also have a T&T rod that I built off a blank many years ago. Its a 2 piece work horse of a stick. I'm excited to get tight on a triple digit Poon this season with my new rod.


----------

